# Sikeyim mi seni?



## julyAnna

HI
Somebody can help me how to translate this to english?


----------



## mmq45

Can I fuck you?


----------



## AlpArslan

It is "Shall i fuck you?".

Can i fuck you => Seni sikebilir miyim?


----------



## mmq45

it can be "Do you wanna me to fuck you?" or " Would you like me to fuck you?


----------



## AlpArslan

Once more i'd like to add:

Do you want me to fuck you? and Would you want me to fuck you? => Seni sikmemi ister misin?


----------



## Volcano

*Is it free to open such topics on the forum ?*


----------



## mmq45

bilimde ayıp yoktur.


----------



## AlpArslan

I have checked the Rules before posting, and couldn't find any statement covering this issue.


----------



## Volcano

mmq45 said:


> bilimde ayıp yoktur.


*
Ne alaka, forum kurallarına uygun mu onu soruyorum*


----------



## peptidoglycan

mjbaraja said:


> HI
> Somebody can help me how to translate this to english?



I wonder where you saw that expression?


----------

